# what do you guys think of this?



## baileysclublamb (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi, this is what my mom does. It is ceramic raku. The bisque is painted with a mineral rich glaze, fired to 1730 degrees, pulled out glowing red hot, and placed in a metal garbage can filled with newspaper. The paper combusts and makes the glaze flash different colors. Each piece is unique.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

That's neat.


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Beautiful, I once saw a demonstration and it was neat!


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Those are B-E-A-U-TI-FUL!!! I love them and would love to see some more pieces as they get done. Thank You for showing them to us!! Will she have a "for sale" option on them in the future? I would trade a Lap Quilt in quick hurry. LOL. I bet those Arabian Heads would look seriously striking done in black like the rooster. Ohhhh a wolf!!!! Be still my Heart.

RHT


----------



## baileysclublamb (Nov 17, 2013)

RedHeadedTricia said:


> Those are B-E-A-U-TI-FUL!!! I love them and would love to see some more pieces as they get done. Thank You for showing them to us!! Will she have a "for sale" option on them in the future? I would trade a Lap Quilt in quick hurry. LOL. I bet those Arabian Heads would look seriously striking done in black like the rooster. Ohhhh a wolf!!!! Be still my Heart.
> 
> RHT


Haha thank you. She has about 50 finished pieces done right now, she sells the horse heads on ebay, and she just started an etsy store a few days ago. The wolf is on there. She only has a few pieces listed right now, but she will get more listed soon. The Etsy store is called 3T Fired Arts


----------



## summerfarm (Nov 6, 2013)

Very cool... The chickens are my favorite


----------

